# Photo Phile Contest: Halloween Bunnies!



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2010)

[align=center]Halloween Bunnies!













 A new Photo Phile contest to put us in the spirit of Halloween!

Dress them up in costumes, or just get into the spirit of the season! 
[/align][align=center]This means pumpkins, Autumn leaves, Scarecrows, and costumes are still welcome! Just make us smile with all those Halloween Hops!
[/align][align=center]Set them up and take those photos!!!

 Only one entry per rabbit in your household, as usual! 

 Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

 The contest will run until midnight EST, Thursday, October 28, 2009

 We will have a 
 Grand Champion
 1st Runner Up
 2nd Runner Up
 3 Honorable Mentions
 and many
 Awesome Participants[/align]


----------



## benningtonjones (Oct 17, 2010)

Bennington with his first Halloween costume, he didn't like it very much at all haha.


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 20, 2010)

this bunny looks upset :laughsmiley:


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 24, 2010)

Felix in his Bumblebee costume! :hearts


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 24, 2010)

Felix wins, contest over.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 24, 2010)

Natasha Rabbitova


----------



## Gilbert and Sullivan (Oct 26, 2010)

Gilbert!


----------



## Gilbert and Sullivan (Oct 26, 2010)

Sullivan!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 27, 2010)

Benjamin as a lobster:





He's the only one the costume fits on and I needed the pic for a presentation for work.


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 28, 2010)

walter


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 28, 2010)

willow


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 28, 2010)

Amelia








Luna








Remus


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Oct 29, 2010)

One more entry just before midnight....










Jasper


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG they are all GREAT pictures.

Such cute bunnies.

Susan:big kiss::heartbeat::love::hearts:inlove::hearts


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahhhh!!!! I forgot this ended on 28. I thought it was 31  I have to take the buns' pic tomorrow


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 31, 2010)

If entry is still allowed...

Honey Bee Toby





Penny the bun


----------

